# Selective breeding Caridina parvidentata



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I've almost 100 Caridina parvidentata here and see a lot of difference in color, from totally colorless to the one in the picture below. I've kept en bred a lot of different shrimps but never bred selectively (keeping C grade and SS CRS together because I like them both). I was wondering whether it would be possible with these shrimp and whether someone has experience with it. Maybe I can isolate a nice red mutation as well


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

I know someone who would love your grade C crs, lol


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Only one way to find out for sure!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Any body experience with selective breeding of other species? Tips?


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Yo-han said:


> Any body experience with selective breeding of other species? Tips?


Yes, With PFR and even in my OEBT colony which do not breed true i have noticed a substantial increase in the blues over blonde.

You need to pick 1 (or 2 if theyre the same phenotype) trait that you want, and either put them in their own tank, or remove the 'ugly' ones.

in my PFR tank, I cull all the lesser grades.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks! Have a tiny hang on aquarium in which I can put in the desired shrimp. But mnost are not mature yet so hard to sex. Do you just pick 2 and breed with them and keep the best. Or do you continue breeding with the most beautiful fry, and then the fry of then, and so on...


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

It depends on how you have your tanks set up, i would get a breeding population, and remove the ugly ones, after several batches then I would remove the mature shrimp with the non-wanted trait.

I would bottleneck the desired shrimp trait. So build up large population of juvies, then slowly pick out the uglies.

OR

in one tank put mature shrimp of the desired trait in it and pick out the uglies.


Are these shrimp referred to as "rainbow shrimp"


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you mountain maker! I believe they are referred to as Malawa shimp. I bought them as amano shrimp, but they turned out not to be.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Found a link with blue malawa shrimps and noticed I had 2 that are blueish too. So I isolated them (not sure about sex yet). And also Isolated 4 very nice colored shrimps like the one in the picture above. But I read the colorful ones are probably all female, so need to find a male that has a little color too. Project M begins!


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Good luck! But remember, have fun!


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

that shrimp look like "opae" from hawaii... we have those here. i once thought i had a malawa mistakenly too.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I've opae as well, those are red, half the size and look totally different. I bought these as amano shrimp so I was screwed already but am 99% sure those are Caridina parvidentata.


----------

